# question about pairing



## Apolly (Sep 13, 2019)

i currently have a 4 inch red devil with a 3.5 inch gold severum in a 125 gallon tank and noticed they follow each other around all over the tank and am wanting to know at what size will cichlids start to pair off? or is this even the start of that?no aggression is shown between the two.just noticed the bahavior today.there is a small convict in the tank with them that stays to itself


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

They are just going through the motions until the devil gets a little bigger and decides the tank belongs to him. I dont think a south and central can pair either.


----------

